# Is my NIB sig pro 2022 missing something??



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

Just picked one up couple days after a buddy of mine got his at the same store and his has a ex extractor and LCI.. Mine doesn't have either, its certainly isn't a prob for me, im just curious.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

he bought his on "extra extractor and LCI Day"


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

not extra!! external.... your response was a huge help!! thank you


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

bronx79 said:


> not extra!! external.... your response was a huge help!! thank you


oh, thats different..... did you ask at the store?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

ok now for the real answer...... the external extractor is the newest version... they did a design change and made 4 or 5 changes including moving the takedown notch..... so his is a "2nd generation" to steal a glock term.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

yup, the kid behind the counter responded with "uhhh...im not sure why to tell you sir" that response led me to here to maybe find out an answer. 

i will say the one that is displayed is the one with the external extractor and loaded chamber indicator.

in any case i love the gun either way.


----------



## bronx79 (Nov 27, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ok now for the real answer...... the external extractor is the newest version... they did a design change and made 4 or 5 changes including moving the takedown notch..... so his is a "2nd generation" to steal a glock term.


oh okay that would explain it! thank you for the info


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

There are 2 versions. One is a triple serial numbered gun which was made in Germany and has an internal extractor. This one came with a medium and large grips (external lanyard loop), night sights and most of the time 3 mags. These have a darker black finish on them known as Iffalon. This is one of the best finishes Sig offers but the US does not allow its use here in the US.


----------



## tom1911sigfreak (Dec 10, 2011)

Do I have an off the wall one? mine has the external extractor 2 grips and a rail lazer all from the factory. its a E2022-9-B-CLP nitron,contrast,lazer. I haven't seen any more like this one.


----------

